# Rare Red and Agintino Black and White TEGU's



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

What makes a Red Tegu Rare?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Rare-Red-and-Agintino-Black-and-White-TEGUs-W0QQAdIdZ34113391">http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other ... dZ34113391</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

doesn't look like a red from the pictures


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes I was thinking what makes it rare is it looks like a B&W.






Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

This is an example of the "sucker theory". If you look closely you can see the red's tail. People don't realize you can adopt a rescue for somewhere between free and 30 bucks. This guy is looking for an idiot, not a sale. It comes with a cage. Maybe it's gold plated. Lol.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

i don't know. the red doesn't look like a red. it doesn't even look like a BW. it looks like it has some kind of olive green tint to it though. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 10, 2008)

> Price: $1,500.00




Looks like nornal BnWs, however I have seen that cross that looked the same as normals.

I say scam, 110%. I would also bet they came from bert if they are crossed, last time I heard his price was 175.00. Big jump in the dough there. :roll:


----------



## Bigdogg (Jan 10, 2008)

Well might not be a whole lot of Tegu's in Canada. Have to think everything cost more there usually. Hence why the price is so high.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 10, 2008)

Bigdogg said:


> Well might not be a whole lot of Tegu's in Canada. Have to think everything cost more there usually. Hence why the price is so high.



i think it would be cheaper to drive down to the states to buy one.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

i have seen, locally, adult black and white tegus going for $250 so he is selling a adult black and white and a ugly "red" so even at the prices mentioned before thats $500 then that enclosure looks nice and i bet he spent a lot on it and maybe he had some one build it for him. so say he spent $700 on it thats still $1200 and thats being pretty unreasonable so I don't know what he is thinking asking $1500 maybe he hurt his head... :roll:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 10, 2008)

i've seen a black and white pair for $600 around here,
but it does comes with a big enclosure, they do look healthy, but the price is too high


----------



## greentriple (Jan 10, 2008)

Man we can be caddy!!!


----------



## nat (Jan 10, 2008)

Tegus are "rare" in Canada in that they are only now becoming available through pet stores and unless you are internet savvy and know what reptile communities to look through, you are going to have a very difficult time finding one. 

I wouldn't classify them as rare, but certainly potentially difficult to find and certainly limited in quantities. The guy posting probably isn't aware of how available they are and could have bought his at a time when they were more expensive and harder to locate. I guess I am playing the devil's advocate. They are certainly over priced though.


----------



## nat (Jan 10, 2008)

plus I think we could all agree that OUR tegus are certainly worth that dough ha ha... priceless in fact


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

I know a particular NorCal place that sells adult reds for 500. Dunno who buys em, but that's what they say. Retarded.


----------



## nat (Jan 10, 2008)

Its not uncommon for tegu to go for 300 - 500 up here, especially if they are adults. I have only seen those prices offered in the pet stores however and yes they do sell. Most people have no idea that you can go online and locate your own breeder and assume that the pet store tegu is their only option. I know if it was my only option for owning a tegu i might consider it.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm with nat on this one, tegu prices up here in canada compared to the states are generally double in price from what i've seen
"now if Varnyard shipped to canada......." or do you now? (i hope)lol


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

I would charge over 1000x that price and maybe make a sale. but still unlikely. apollo and venus are my children. I don't even let anyone touch them.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 14, 2008)

They're not really rare here... Most pet stores carry them and all the reptile stores have them too. They only go rare when I'm going to get one. THEN they're all sold out  Fun times.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea, they are not rare here either, at any given time I can go into my yard and see a bunch of them. Well, all but in winter... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DZLife (Apr 14, 2008)

It looks like the seller lowered the price to $500, which isn't AS bad, but still....


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 14, 2008)

Very tame and handable come with custom cage with glass front sliding doors measuring 7ft long 4ft wide and 2ft high with folding metal leg system both are females and the red is 5yrs old and the black is 3yrs and both are about 3ft long and the red id 6lbs and the black is 4.5 and growing just dont have enough time anymore for these awesome reptiles call me with any questions they come with supplies as well 457-7414 Mark PRICE REDUCED $500$((((Cage is not included with $500 price)))))

thats a copy and paste of the add. the price of 500 doesnt include the cage. my guess is that 500 is what the tegus costed all along but he was trying to make money or even break even on the cage depending on how he did the cage. now he just took the cage out of the sale and made the prices look way lowered.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 15, 2008)

Well it looks like I am selling tegus in the wrong places, $500.00 indeed, lol.


----------

